
Researchers Find Oddities in High-Profile Gender Studies - wyldfire
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/11/researchers-find-oddities-in-high-profile-gender-studies/
======
JoeAltmaier
Another pseudo-scientific sociology authority that fakes papers to keep his
fame. No longer surprised.

